# unmarried mum, living in partners home what am i entitled to?



## tuffyotoole (6 Mar 2007)

Im an unmarried mum, I live in my partner's home which he bought on the shared ownership scheme.

I'm still on marternity pay but that finishes in April. 

My employers caused me some trouble about my pregnancy so I sued them and now Ive left the company. 

My partner earns around 28 grand a year which is just about enough to pay mortgage and bills etc.. 

We cant afford to pay for child care so we agreed i'd stay at home. 

Ive been on the government web site to see what im entitled too and i cant make sense of it. 

Can anybody please tell me what benefits i can claim for? i.e. can i claim for unmarried mothers allowence,medical card etc......


----------



## gipimann (6 Mar 2007)

*Re: unmarried mum,living in partners home what am i entitled to?*

You are unable to claim One Parent Family Payment if you are living with your partner. If you are available for work you may be able to claim Jobseeker's Benefit (based on your PRSI contributions).   As a family unit, you might qualify for FIS (Family Income Supplement) if your family income is less than €480 per week.   The Welfare website has full details on how to qualify/apply.

Check the HSE website to see if you qualify for either a medical card or a GP visit card (you'll need full income details from your partner).
[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (7 Mar 2007)

*Re: unmarried mum,living in partners home what am i entitled to?*

Presumably you are already claiming Child Benefit?


----------



## ajapale (7 Mar 2007)

tuffyotoole said:


> My employers caused me some trouble about my pregnancy _so I sued them_ and now Ive left the company.



Hi tuffy and welcome to AAM,

When you say you sued your former employer what does this mean? What was the outcome of the action?

aj


----------



## Joe1234 (7 Mar 2007)

*Re: unmarried mum,living in partners home what am i entitled to?*



ClubMan said:


> Presumably you are already claiming Child Benefit?



Would imagine so, as the child benefir section contact you automatically within 10 days of the birth being registered.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Mar 2007)

The child could have been born outside of _Ireland _for all we know.


----------



## Joe1234 (8 Mar 2007)

ClubMan said:


> The child could have been born outside of _Ireland _for all we know.



Possibly, but there is nothing in the original post to suggest this.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Mar 2007)

Nor is there anything to suggest that the child *was *born in _Ireland _so I erred on the site of caution by mentioning _CB_ as it seemed a prudent thing to do. Hope that's acceptable to you?


----------



## Joe1234 (8 Mar 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Hope that's acceptable to you?



Thats fine by me.  Given the number of children in Ireland for whom child benefit is currently paid, I would imagine that a very large proportion of them were born in this country.


----------



## newkid30 (21 Mar 2007)

Maybe I'm wrong but I thought that the benefits to married couples and couples cohabitting were the same?  Is this incorreect?


----------



## ClubMan (21 Mar 2007)

Not necessarily in all cases judging by a quick search of the _SW _website for the terms  and  for example.


----------



## BrenG (21 Mar 2007)

newkid30 said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but I thought that the benefits to married couples and couples cohabitting were the same? Is this incorreect?


 
Still some major legal differences between married couples and co-habiting couples. Co-habitation does not confer any status on the individuals concerned. They are still treated legally as separate individuals. A married couple is still the only legal co-joining of 2 individuals.


----------



## newkid30 (21 Mar 2007)

BrenG said:


> Still some major legal differences between married couples and co-habiting couples. Co-habitation does not confer any status on the individuals concerned. They are still treated legally as separate individuals. A married couple is still the only legal co-joining of 2 individuals.


 
I meant in terms of benefits if they live together and have a baby.
for eg My sister lives with her partner and they have a child together and she doesnt get any single mother entitlements because they live together, 

I know for other things it can be different, I should have explained properly what I meant .


----------



## ClubMan (21 Mar 2007)

newkid30 said:


> eg My sister lives with her partner and they have a child together and she doesnt get any single mother entitlements because they live together


That's because it's actually called One Parent Family Payment and it does exactly what it says on the tin!


> One-Parent             Family Payment is a payment for both men and women who, for a variety of             reasons, are bringing up a child(ren) without the support of a partner.            A             person who is unmarried, widowed, a prisoner's spouse, separated,             divorced or whose marriage has been annulled and who is no longer living             with his/her spouse is eligible to apply for this payment.


----------



## foxylady (21 Mar 2007)

she doesnt get any single mother entitlements because they live together, 

Thats because she is not a single mother, if she is living with her partner, single mother is someone who has no partner.


----------

